# Wanting advice on tear away tag hoodie



## MyStateThreads (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello all,

My company is looking into doing our first tag less apparel item. That item is a dual blend hoodie. 53% cotton 47% Poly.

Im bouncing between a few options, pad printing , screen printing, heat transfer / relabel.

Can anyone offer me advice on a good tales option for a dual blend hoodie?

Thanks.

Alex


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

All of those options are good, your most affordable option may be to do a heat transfer or screen printed label. Custom woven labels are the most professional, and longest lasting option though.


----------

